# Game Bred?



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

So from taking Jud out in the public, I have had several people try to guess what Jud is. And I don't mean breed; I mean spitting out bloodlines. Most commonly Boudreaux. I have no idea; He is APBT but I don't know from what bloodline. I've also been told he looks game bred. I'm stumped.









*Jud 7 months old*

I know you wont know for sure unless you have a registered dog with a known pedigree. I just want to know because I love Jud and he is exactly what I have been looking for in a APBT. I want my next dog to have the same structure as he does.

So, what do you think? I know the obvious like I will never know; but I guess my question more falls on: What bloodlines have lanky thin athletic looking APBTs?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

There is no way to know without the pedigree and no way to know he is even pure without the pedigree. he is a cute dog. I assume since you didn't go looking for a breeder with papered dogs that you bought him solely as a pet, if so then enjoy him as such  love his markings by the way .


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Nope. Didn't buy this baby. He turned up one day and I made an attempt to look for an owner but no one claimed him. 

Also I don't really buy into the whole 'you can't tell your dog is pure without a ped' argument either. But thanks for your input! All I was asking where bloodlines similar; not for Jud but for my next pup. I'm doing me research for my next dog.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what do you mean you dont "buy" into the you can't tell if it is pure by looks? Are you saying you can tell if a dog is pure based on looks alone? would love to hear HOW you can do that.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> what do you mean you dont "buy" into the you can't tell if it is pure by looks? Are you saying you can tell if a dog is pure based on looks alone? would love to hear HOW you can do that.


I love talking to people like you who are brain washed to believe having a registered pedigree is the only way to tell rather or not your dog is pure. When in reality the papers are only as good as the breeder making the bloodline. A Mixed dog, regardless if it looks almost like a pure bred dog; will not meet standards. Rather it be by weight, height, coat length, style or color, wrong type of eyes, ect. A dog that Fits standard and looks like what its suppose to has a closer chance to being pure bred now days then one of your bloody pedigree dogs. Especially in the APBT world.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there are people who do use written peds and those who breed for there own purpose like the old dog men but rarely will they sell there dogs to anyone so there are dogs who are pure without peds but you dont see them popping up in shelters and in random no name homes. 

People like me who are brain washed? I find it funny coming from someone who has no pedigree dog feels the need to compare there's to those of us who DO spend good money , research into obtaining dogs where we know the history and lines in the dog. You coming here asking what lines does my dog look like tells me you know nothing about what is pure or not pure. 

Your way of thinking is how alot of dogs who are not of certain breeds get lumped into issues regarding other breeds such as the typical BSL crap you see all over the place these days. If people could actually tell what was pure and what wasn't and what breed dogs were based on LOOKS alone then we would have alot less dogs dying around the world being labelled as pit bulls. 

Having a dog who fits the standard determine a dogs purity is absolute BS , you can have a dog take after 1 parent so much you don't even see the other breed visually in the dog and they can fit the standard to a T and not be pure. 

I hate when people who rescue dogs try and call there dog pure or try and defend a reason as to why they are not mixed. Maybe when you spend all your time and money into a pure dog you will see how offensive it is. 

There are many threads on this topic in here if you use the search button at the top and type it in im sure there will be alot of reading you can do to further educate yourself on this breed and the issue with identifying breeds based on looks alone.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

You could have just asked what lines are similar to your dogs build and left it at that....I mean your dog is just a puppy and who knows what else could be in him besides pit bull seeing as how he has no papers and he basically just appeared in your yard. He still has alot more growing, maturing, and filling out to do. Perhaps you can wait until he's at least 18 months old or even two before you start asking questions such as this. And you could have just left this comment out of it completely *"Also I don't really buy into the whole 'you can't tell your dog is pure without a ped' argument either"*

I've worked in the animal world for many years and have seen many GSD, Lab, and pit mixes that look like they are full bred to the average person but if you look a little closer you can see they aren't. Also, "pit bull" is a generic term used to describe a dog who is well muscled, short coat, and big head so there are many mixed breeds that can fit that description. If you buy a real APBT from a reputable breeder someday then you will know what bloodlines your dog has in it.....some random dog off the street could be mixed with anything even though he may look the part.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

I DID ASK. But someone had to go about stating how apparently they thought I was asking about this particular dog! OMG READ PEOPLE.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

which was fine when you clarified you wanted to know I understood, but then your comment about how you can tell a pure dog by the looks is where I responded once again .


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> which was fine when you clarified you wanted to know I understood, but then your comment about how you can tell a pure dog by the looks is where I responded once again .


All that I wanted to know was stated in my first post. You didn't have to go all about stating what I had already stated in my first post! Also You long ass post doesn't change my mind about what I think about pedigrees. Again, to me they are just as good as the person making it.

I am doing my research FOR MY NEXT DOG. :/


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Your dog is a pet.. you DON'T know what breed he is so why do you ask the questions that you know will start an argument? There is no way of knowing anything about him other than a canine.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't want to know anything about HIM! I just want to know what APBT bloodlines have similar characteristics! THATS ALL.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

You cant judge a bloodline by characteristics! Its impossible.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

BS! Certain bloodlines DO have distinctive characteristics. Lanky, athletic, ect. More bully looking, more terrier looking ect. :/


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

LovingPit said:


> BS! Certain bloodlines DO have distinctive characteristics. Lanky, athletic, ect. More bully looking, more terrier looking ect. :/


If you know so much why are you posting this thread.. you sound foolish.. alot of people will probly find this quite funny.. you should probly go ahead and stop while you're ahead


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

LovingPit said:


> I love talking to people like you who are brain washed to believe having a registered pedigree is the only way to tell rather or not your dog is pure. When in reality the papers are only as good as the breeder making the bloodline. A Mixed dog, regardless if it looks almost like a pure bred dog; will not meet standards. Rather it be by weight, height, coat length, style or color, wrong type of eyes, ect. A dog that Fits standard and looks like what its suppose to has a closer chance to being pure bred now days then one of your bloody pedigree dogs. Especially in the APBT world.


Pedigrees are good if from good breeders, yes but this depends on which generation you are talking. But this is so true for these dogs in this day also. Half of the pictures people have of dogs on this forum are questionable if you ask me.

A dog that can not run a mile, is questionable. I seen one that could not even jump in a pick up truck...and the guy thought it was a true bulldog.

Lovingpit ---that is an absolute beautiful piebald dog. Very streamlines and looks like real one to me!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

based on what others told you he looks like - go from there.. look in to game lines and traditional apbt's and you will find what you want. Bet that dog can move!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

mccoypitbulls said:


> based on what others told you he looks like - go from there.. look in to game lines and traditional apbt's and you will find what you want. Bet that dog can move!


Then she will be thinking her dog is something it isnt.. ive got a boudreaux dog that looks just like my tnt/watchdog ... you cant possibly believe you can decide a bloodline on characteristics.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

He's very athletic. LOVES to run and swim. I haven't tried him with a flirt pole yet. I need to. Bet he'd love that too.

Also thanks. i'll try and look more into game dogs. I know only of a few lines; Boudreaux being one. I wasn't sure what all bloodlines where actually considered game bred. Which is why I asked for bloodlines with similar characteristics.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedigrees are necessary for telling one where the pup came from.
There can be no "bloodline" without a Pedigree.
So they are necessary.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

And the only way to know you have a pure bred ApBT is to buy (YES BUY!!! $800+)
from a dedicated breeder, with proof of his/her quality.
And all these dogs have Pedigrees.

People only care for what they invest in. 
BYB's don't care for their pups, but their pockets,
so they sell cheap, to attract those in a hurry to get a dog.
They will have 1000 excuses why their dogs have no Pedigree.
Bottom line is they know not where their dogs came from, 
so they make it up to fool a buyer.
That is why it is said "without papers" you can never know.
Would you really find a Colby dog for $200? If so, not a real one.
Understand?


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

No - but as someone else did say, some lines do have a typical look. I am not here to have a pissin match about someone elses dog. lol

Just sayin...that dog looks better bred, based on looks, than a lot of dogs i see on line these days.

Love me some watchdog, if its the stuff masons and ruffian/xpert stuff behind it.

You have some nice lookin dogs too circle m.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I could show you some pure boudreaux dogs that look identical to that dog.Your term of k for an apbt seems to be confused with the term game also.

I'm not saying - -oooooooo shit - you got a gold mine.....breed that sob.

I could get you a good dog from a buddy for way better than 800..lol

Yes pedigrees are great tools for breeders, but are still just worth as much as the paper they are printed on, if the dog is a turd.


dogs nose is butterflied black ---just sayin


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Mccoy You have been very helpful. I want to thank you very much.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

The dog does have some structural high point that meet the ADBA standard. But that does not even come close to making him worthy of the title game bred. The term game bred literally means from game lines for proven game parents. So since you have no way of knowing where he came from then you can't hardly call him what he is not.
Side not I have seen my fair share of dog bred from the Boudreaux and Eli lines. I would like to see the peds and paper work on the Bordeaux dogs that look identical to this. Seeing as overwhelmingly this line throws black dogs I could most likely point out the dogs that make them not pure Bordeaux, just saying...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Im not sure who but someone stated earlier in searching through the Bloodlines section, since this very topic has been brought up before. But I think what Circle M and the others are getting at is bloodlines don't have appearance characteristic cuz game bred dogs weren't bred for looks. They were bred for ability and function. Depending on what the breeder was goin for a fast dog, an ear dog, a hard mouth, ect, ect....


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Well since Dog fighting is illegal in the USA, people have been finding other ways to prove their dogs. I don't know of these ways... But I guess I used the wrong word. I meant Game Blood (meaning dogs with game bred dogs in their bloodline), not Game Bred.

Also I guess I should have said: Athletic APBT or something.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

LovingPit~

There is nothing wrong with you loving your dog and caring for him.
I'm sort of new to the online stuff and hate seeing unregistered supporters.
But to downgrade the importance of Pedigrees, that was wrong. 
There is no brainwashing among those who have Champion dogs and the Pedigree that testifies to it.
While there are many paper hangers, there are good honest breeders as well.

I would recommend a more modern book that may help you in your research.
I think it's called "The Complete American Pit Bull Terrier." My son used it for an essay last school year
on the breed. It has both historical and modern points essential to understanding the breed,
which in turn will help you select a good breeder.

My frustration is at the "crowd" of people who get their dogs by BYB's.
This only helps them continue to flow and breed poor dogs.
I didn't realize how bad it was until I came to this forum. 
The unregistered/and mixed dogs that have the "look" are what gives the breed a bad name. 

If you do find a good breeder, and obtain a good dog, you will know the difference between 
a well bred ApBT from a BYB one. And you'll never want a lesser dog again.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

LovingPit said:


> Well since Dog fighting is illegal in the USA, people have been finding other ways to prove their dogs. I don't know of these ways... But I guess I used the wrong word. I meant Game Blood (meaning dogs with game bred dogs in their bloodline), not Game Bred.
> 
> Also I guess I should have said: Athletic APBT or something.


Witch make a little more sense but still all APBT have game bred dogs some where in the line since that is what and where the breed came from. even the Am staffs you can see on the Westminster dog show on tv have game bred blood in their "bloodline". But he is pretty nice looking little dog and yeah I would bet he could be a little athlete you work with him. sure you could get him a limited registration and compete in sports like agility or what ever and he would dog fine. Really their is no need to try and label him what you can not prove he is...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think in general the APBT has the look you are going for. Alot of dogs get called APBT but really there is only 1 APBT they are leaner, toned and athletic. I think maybe you are thinking american bullys the more bully dogs you see such as mine are APBT? but they are not, you can find UKC APBT but IMO most of them are more along the am staff lines. There are many on here who do have true APBT's for either work or showing. If you take a look around the forum and maybe message the owners and inquire about there dogs bloodlines. I think you would be looking more into the ADBA style apbt though vs the UKC if that helps at all.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

go check out Scull Crusher


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

LovingPit said:


> So from taking Jud out in the public, I have had several people try to guess what Jud is. And I don't mean breed; I mean spitting out bloodlines. Most commonly Boudreaux. I have no idea; He is APBT but I don't know from what bloodline. I've also been told he looks game bred. I'm stumped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your dog looks more colby imo


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Goemon said:


> And the only way to know you have a pure bred ApBT is to buy (YES BUY!!! $800+)
> from a dedicated breeder, with proof of his/her quality.
> And all these dogs have Pedigrees.
> 
> ...


its the byb who want G's up front. good honest bull dogs arent that expensive, its getting to know the people with the real bulldogs thats the problem.a game dog pup should never be over 1k imo. hell mines was only $400 and has dogs in the ped that are some of the best known.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LovingPit said:


> Nope. Didn't buy this baby. He turned up one day and I made an attempt to look for an owner but no one claimed him.
> 
> Also I don't really buy into the whole 'you can't tell your dog is pure without a ped' argument either. But thanks for your input! All I was asking where bloodlines similar; not for Jud but for my next pup. I'm doing me research for my next dog.


Whether you "buy" into it or not that's how it is. Being purebred has to do with pure blood, not looking like 1 breed of dog. I may look American, but I am mainly German.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Whether you "buy" into it or not that's how it is. Being purebred has to do with pure blood, not looking like 1 breed of dog. I may look American, but I am mainly German.


That actually made little sense. Care to explain a little more?


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

zohawn said:


> your dog looks more colby imo


Thats what I thought... But Colbys do not throw red noses at all.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

LovingPit said:


> That actually made little sense. Care to explain a little more?


made perfect sense to me. being pure bred doesnt mean u look like a single breed of dog. it means that the bloodlines are of the breed of dog. in other words, if ur dog looks like an APBT but has some other blood in it (american bulldog, AmStaff, AmBully, StaffyBull... ecetera) then it is in fact not a pure APBT. and like Holly also was getting at, i am half italian and the most pasty person in my family besides my dad who is a half german. point being, my sisters took after my mom and i took after my dad, but unless u have proof of blood then u wouldnt guess it.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

LovingPit said:


> Thats what I thought... But Colbys do not throw red noses at all.


Lightner's (Colby's) Topsy was a Pure Colby she was a rednose http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=16179


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LovingPit said:


> That actually made little sense. Care to explain a little more?


It actually makes perfect sense. Odin explained it. Looking like a breed of dog doesn't make it one. Proof of lineage proves pure blood.It doesn't get any clearer than that. :thumbsup:

Un Papered = *Unknown *Lineage, *Unknown* Blood
Papered= *Known* lineage, *Known* Blood.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> It actually makes perfect sense. Odin explained it. Looking like a breed of dog doesn't make it one. Proof of lineage proves pure blood.It doesn't get any clearer than that. :thumbsup:
> 
> Un Papered = *Unknown *Lineage, *Unknown* Blood
> Papered= *Known* lineage, *Known* Blood.


Well Regardless what you think, I know what I am looking at.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LovingPit said:


> Well Regardless what you think, I know what I am looking at.


Pffft LMAO... Yeah we can tell.

You should not at all be attempting to own a game bred dog. If you are not going to pay attention to those who KNOW what they are talking about then you have no business messing with this breed.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

LovingPit said:


> Well Regardless what you think, I know what I am looking at.


since you're much more special and talented than the rest of us and can tell what a dog is by looking at it.What is this dog?


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Whats that to prove? I tell you one thing and you tell me i'm wrong and its another. What a point that proves! OMG. 

I'm just looking for bloodlines that look similar to Jud. Athletic, lanky, ect. I'm not looking to prove whose right or wrong or papers or no papers. I am just seeking local knowledge about bloodlines. Trying to do research and I keep getting throw backs from a bunch of people who think i'm trying to call my dog something that he isn't. This has nothing to do with Jud other then the fact I am seeking bloodline knowledge.

The Red Nose Colby bitch was a very good lead. Thank you. I now know that Colby does indeed have Red Nose in its bloodline. Its just very very very rare.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Use the search engine.Look in the bloodline or apbt history section.There are quite a few bloodlines that are associated with game bred dogs.
Oh and there is only one way to prove a dog.But that is a whole other conversation


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

And yes you asked a question.It was not your question that I had a problem with.It was how you answered people when you were not happy with what they said.Niceness goes a long way with me.Bitchiness does not


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

LovingPit said:


> Well Regardless what you think, I know what I am looking at.


Bwahahaha then please, tell us what r u looking at?


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

It was how people responded that caused me to be bitchy. Its a two way street. I only asked a question. Also I have searched and looked and read and searched. My questions where not being answered so I thought I'd try. I see how wrong that was. :/


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Bwahahaha then please, tell us what r u looking at?


BwaHAHAHAHA my butt. Please. Tell me.

I have a APBT. Regardless of knowing his bloodline or not. You can disagree all day long but I know what I have. upruns:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I have seen the other pictures of Jud, and in my personal opinion he does not look purebred at all. The way he is stacked in this picture make him look more pit bull like than he actually does in regular pictures. That is just my 2 cents. 

I think he is an absolutely adorable pup though!  if you ever own a papered dog you will maybe understand why it is so frustrating when people like you come on here saying that they "don't buy into the whole pedigree" stuff. 

Here is yet another example of what everyone has been trying to say: I have a friend that is half italian half spanish. Yet people always say that he looks American Indian!! Just because someone looks like they are American Indian, it does not make him one!! 
So...your dog could be a jack russell/American bulldog but everyone, including you say "pit bull"....does that make him one? No! 

Hope this helps you understand. If you want a more lean build of dog, you are wanting probably the ADBA style.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

looks like 10000$ bloodline .. maybe mixed with some purple nose


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you for your input, but I highly doubt that. ^^;

It is also just as frustrating to have people tell you that you need a pedigree when they are only as good as the person writing the information down. I don't trust them. Never will. You can believe what you want but the KC was the worst thing that happened to any breed of dog. It has made people believe that this is the only way and everyone else is wrong. 

That is not the case. Now I am not pointing fingers I am not saying anyone is wrong. I am just stating what I believe and I'm sorry you are not going to change my mind either. On a side note, human genetics are different then dog genetics. You talk as if you are trying to classify people as breeds.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

So you dont trust pedigrees prove a dog is pure but you are certain that your unpapered dog is pure??? just dont get how you think this? You are right in SOME people are not trust worthy and papers are only as good as the breeder but there are good honest breeders out there big reason you need to research well on who you are buying from. But buying or getting an unpapered dog you have very little chance to be getting what you think you are.

I don't know about there but here we have laws that state if you do not have papers to back up the proof a dog is pure it is illegal to sell a dog as such. Why do you think shelters don't advertise dogs as pure bred??? would prob make placing dogs alot easier. Noone has even said anything about it making the dog any less of a dog , hell look at half the catch dogs used for hunting hogs on here, some of them look APBT but have 2/3 breeds mixed in . 

You are getting advice from some very educated people in here , people who know and have worked the APBT for years . Im agreeing with Holly if you are in such denial I hardly think you need to own a game bred. This breed is in the position it is today with BSL due to OWNERS who fail to accept the facts and history of this breed , people who are so closed minded they aren't even open to learning. IMO i dont know why you even started this thread since you seem to already know it all. People offer advice and you tell them they are wrong , they come with proof with what they say and you change your tune ,like " colby doesn't come in red nose " and then when a picture and pedigree was thrown up you change to " I know they can be in red nose just rare" lol. But when you claim things like " I can tell by looking what a dog is " and then asked to prove it you shy away and come up with excuses. just a little observation here that I think more then 1 person is seeing.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

:stick:I am just trying to knock some sense into your head, but apparentally it does not seem possible. If you can't understand what we are saying, you have no business owning this breed! 
There ARE good breeders out there and you will get the dog you pay for, they don't hang papers. 
If you don't care about papers or bloodlines, because like you said you don't trust them, just go to your local shelter and pick out a dog that fits your criteria of athletic, lanky, etc. What is your point of finding a bloodline that looks like your dog if you won't even trust the breeder of your future pup?? (if you plan on getting a certain bloodline)You make no sense!


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

This has been a fun thread, and clearly a mistake to think I could ask such educated people a simple question. I planned on my next dog having a bloodline, papers. the whole nine yards. But you just reassured me not to. Have fun with your lives. You can close this thread now and I wont be back.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

LovingPit said:


> This has been a fun thread, and clearly a mistake to think I could ask such educated people a simple question. I planned on my next dog having a bloodline, papers. the whole nine yards. But you just reassured me not to. Have fun with your lives. You can close this thread now and I wont be back.


U promise?:thumbsup:


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

were this went wrong was when you asked people for thier views .. some of wich have a good deal of exp and then told them they wer wrong .. with little to no facts to back it up. that would be like me telling stephen hawking he didnt know anything about astro physics.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

zohawn said:


> its the byb who want G's up front. good honest bull dogs arent that expensive, its getting to know the people with the real bulldogs thats the problem.a game dog pup should never be over 1k imo. hell mines was only $400 and has dogs in the ped that are some of the best known.


Never once have I heard that...I just view the papers from time to time.
BYB's I'm talking of are the street kids looking for a buck to smoke their pipes.
Those asking for "G's" up front are usually idiots with the oversized mutts claiming to be ApBT's.
But each area and state and country is different.

And it's not the buyer that sets the price. 
If I set a price, that is the price. It's my way or not at all. (But I won't sell to the public if I breed occasionally.)
If a buyer don't like it, too damn bad. But I guarantee any dog I sell.
And it doesn't matter what dogs may be way back in a ped.
Sellers use this to con buyers. 
The only dogs that matter are the first 14. 
For a pup doesn't come out like dogs 10 or more generations behind it.
A pup comes out like its grandparents and great grandparents.

And I don't know what "game" line you're talking, 
but in the fast lane and in the world, game dogs run $10,000! and up!
Would I pay that ever? No, nor do I need to. Been into dogs since the 60's as a kid.
Family had them and family friends. But it's not cheap, nor is it free. 
To raise a proper litter requires money. To break even is good, but doesn't always happen.
And a good breeder only sells pups to pay the feed bill of the kennel.
That is why one should never buy dogs from one who breeds for a living.
They fail to select and cull. They are more concerned with the green than the quality.

Most important, a high price means somebody is making an investment.
That is a silent way of saying the breeder gets a guarantee...
A guarantee that the buyer is serious about the pup, has invested in it, and will take the best care of it.
It has been proven countless times, people don't care much for what don't cost them much.

But there are plenty of average ApBT's out there for $400.
And these avg. ones outclass the BYB expensive mutts any day, and all the unknowns.

Never dealt with BYB's or unregistered dogs, but I have seen the best of this breed.
And when you have seen the best, nothing less will ever satisfy.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

LovingPit said:


> Whats that to prove? I tell you one thing and you tell me i'm wrong and its another. What a point that proves! OMG.
> 
> I'm just looking for bloodlines that look similar to Jud. Athletic, lanky, ect. I'm not looking to prove whose right or wrong or papers or no papers. I am just seeking local knowledge about bloodlines. Trying to do research and I keep getting throw backs from a bunch of people who think i'm trying to call my dog something that he isn't. This has nothing to do with Jud other then the fact I am seeking bloodline knowledge.
> 
> The Red Nose Colby bitch was a very good lead. Thank you. I now know that Colby does indeed have Red Nose in its bloodline. Its just very very very rare.


John culled any red dog born in his yard. Lou told me so himself.

Now I have had it with this whole LoveaPit [email protected]!

She is a waste of time, and doesn't deserve to own a game bred American (pit) Bull Terrier.
I fear she may have been in special ed or something.
Or she didn't get spanked enough as a kid.
Either way, you are all wasting your time trying to teach anything to this individual!

ENOUGH SAID! READING HER POSTS WILL CAUSE A LOSS OF BRAIN CELLS!!!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

LovingPit said:


> This has been a fun thread, and clearly a mistake to think I could ask such educated people a simple question. I planned on my next dog having a bloodline, papers. the whole nine yards. But you just reassured me not to. Have fun with your lives. You can close this thread now and I wont be back.


GOODBYE! Another cur has been culled!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Goemon said:


> GOODBYE! Another cur has been culled!


U know, u and I usually end up agreeing to disagree. But not in this case :goodpost:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LovingPit said:


> BwaHAHAHAHA my butt. Please. Tell me. :welcome:
> 
> I have a APBT. Regardless of knowing his bloodline or not. You can disagree all day long but I know what I have. upruns:


Dude, are you serious ? He could have pointer in him for all you know. You can't call a dog "pure" if you know nothing of its genetic makeup and in this case where your dog just wandered into your yard you can't say his is pure APBT. He will be labeled a pit bull based off his looks but who knows what he truly is. Your awfully cocky for someone who knows nothing about bloodlines and if you keep up the attitude you will get yourself culled from here  If you enjoy it here and actually care to learn then you won't come off as you do.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I see a litter of top of the line boudreaux dogs being bred soon  lmao


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LovingPit said:


> BwaHAHAHAHA my butt. Please. Tell me.
> 
> I have a APBT. Regardless of knowing his bloodline or not. You can disagree all day long but I know what I have. upruns:


No you don't. You can lie to yourself all you want, but that doesn't make you un papered mostly likely mixed bred dog and APBT.



LovingPit said:


> This has been a fun thread, and clearly a mistake to think I could ask such educated people a simple question. I planned on my next dog having a bloodline, papers. the whole nine yards. But you just reassured me not to. Have fun with your lives. You can close this thread now and I wont be back.


The only mistake in this thread was anybody thinking you could be educated.oke:

Also one piece of advice for the next forum you crash, I would pic up your chemicals and floors before taking pics of your dogs to post online


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Goemon said:


> GOODBYE! Another cur has been culled!


Haha! If people claim to love this breed, they gotta have tough skin and be willing to learn!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I, for one, am glad LovingPit showed up. It should serve as a reminder that educating those that are long on mouth and short on ears is not an easy task. This is what we are up against. Hopefully this experience has taught LP a lesson, and with some self reflection and research... perhaps a new outlook will emerge. Good luck to LP and the pup


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Bwahahahaha!!! LMFAO!!! This is one of the funniest threads EVER!!! Guessing the Bloodline of a dog that showed up on your doorstep by the way it looks! Plus calling it "Game Bred". This need to be a sticky!!! You have a nice pet that you obviously love and care for very much; end of story. Nothing is going to change the fact that your beloved family member is a nice looking mongrel.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

:thumbsup: Elvisfink! I have to spread the love lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It's ok Odin, I gave him some love  haha! It can be from both of us! Hehe!


----------



## Stanced Out Bullies (Jul 21, 2012)

sad thread, a dog is a dog enjoy him as such ....attempting to compare him to other dogs is dumb cause it would just be a guessing game. yes there are apbt's that look similar to him and that's the adba style dogs.
paying 5 dollars or 10 million wouldn't make one dog better from the other , or having a papered dog or your dog doesn't make one better than the other ,what matters is that you like the dog and you enjoy him and his company.
hope this helps , he is a very nice dog!!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

SOB, some of us prefer A game bred, or game natured dog. I do.
Why? Because it is the barrel that all the pit type blood gets dipped from. And no matter whT anyone does at the end of the day, I like to know I own the barrel.
And my barrel will show you, in A skirmish what A warrior is. 
All thes big, wide muscular fake pseudo killer looking things, don't let them mentally taste their heritage and come off with some half a$: snap or grab.
My 50# rangy slip shod of A dog is gonna wipe the floor.
She's not an imitator, or A impostor, she's just what the breed is supposed to be, A box bomb.
That's what game is,


----------



## Stanced Out Bullies (Jul 21, 2012)

william williamson said:


> SOB, some of us prefer A game bred, or game natured dog. I do.
> Why? Because it is the barrel that all the pit type blood gets dipped from. And no matter whT anyone does at the end of the day, I like to know I own the barrel.
> And my barrel will show you, in A skirmish what A warrior is.
> All thes big, wide muscular fake pseudo killer looking things, don't let them mentally taste their heritage and come off with some half a$: snap or grab.
> ...


thats fine, i never said there wasnt a point in having one.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

i really hope the OP was a troll. id say the dog in question is a miniature poodle. i dont care what you people say, its obviously a mini poodle.


----------



## storey (Aug 25, 2012)

It looks like a full blooded apbt. As far as guessing the bloodline there is no way. It is a "game bred"(I did not say game) line. Any of the stuff before r.e. is gonna be game bred. My pit is a mystery too but she is amazing. Now in my opinion if u want the bloodline for breedings sake, this is my advice. Don't. Leave that up to people who have been studying these dogs. Without knowing what u have there's no way to know what's gonna click. Most figment quit breeding 10 years ago because everything is so scatterbred. Byb's are destroying the apbt as we know it. Some one said about breeding: breeding tight is right and right wins fights. If u love pitbulls don't breed before years of study. If I knew my dogs odds it would probably be at least 8 blood lines. Help clean it back up.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

storey said:


> It looks like a full blooded apbt. As far as guessing the bloodline there is no way. It is a "game bred"(I did not say game) line. Any of the stuff before r.e. is gonna be game bred. My pit is a mystery too but she is amazing. Now in my opinion if u want the bloodline for breedings sake, this is my advice. Don't. Leave that up to people who have been studying these dogs. Without knowing what u have there's no way to know what's gonna click. Most figment quit breeding 10 years ago because everything is so scatterbred. Byb's are destroying the apbt as we know it. Some one said about breeding: breeding tight is right and right wins fights. If u love pitbulls don't breed before years of study. If I knew my dogs odds it would probably be at least 8 blood lines. Help clean it back up.


Not sure where you get full blooded pit lol, pit isn't even a breed. And you can not tell this is pure by looks alone, if you can then you are way ahead of everyone here including those with years upon years of experience. Dog looks mixed for sure to me but I guess without papers she can't prove either way so best to just label as pit type dog or mix or mutt. But deffinately not pure bred.


----------



## storey (Aug 25, 2012)

And just to clear up what I see different between game bred and game dogs. A game dog has proven his game. Nothing bout papers. He's been tested. Now game bred is to some just like saying apbt. Mostly uses When compared to ambullys. Ambullys are(can be) show and apbt are (can be) game. Now u could take it another level and say game bred refers to a litter of pups that at least one parent is proven game. The dam and sire had to be bred for a certain outcome. Note without having peds there's no way to know that. Also Just because a dog is in that since game bred, doesn't make the puppy nothing. Still has to be proven. There's bad pups in every litter.


----------



## storey (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't know how to do quotation things but all I said is it looks fullblooded. Doesn't mean it is and whenever I say pit I mean American Pit Bull Terrier. That is a breed and as far as I'm concerened the only one deserving of that name. No Billy's no staffs. Any way the guys got a dog and wants to know what kind. Nothing wrong with that. He just didn't know u can't call it like that. At least he didn't lie and say it was something its not which seems to be the trend lately. He could have made something up which I've been seeing too. Bottom line is if we want to see the breed bettered its gonna take education not bragging. Everybody starts somewhere.


----------



## storey (Aug 25, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> Not sure where you get full blooded pit lol, pit isn't even a breed. And you can not tell this is pure by looks alone, if you can then you are way ahead of everyone here including those with years upon years of experience. Dog looks mixed for sure to me but I guess without papers she can't prove either way so best to just label as pit type dog or mix or mutt. But deffinately not pure bred.


I see u have beautiful dogs, and I can tell they work. But what Are there lines. Are they 100%apbt


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Actually that person had been bere for awhile and knew.. all angel is pointing out (like we do a million times a day) is that you cant tell what the dog is.. many many breeds resemble each other.. it might look to you like an apbt but i can name a couple other breeds it resembles too.. this thread has been dead for awhile so no reason to start another debate


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no, none of my dogs are APBT, they are all american bullys. They do not work either, a couple of them do weight pull lightly.They do flirt and spring pole and running { all of which I don't count as working}. They are active and in shape yes but working dogs no.


----------



## storey (Aug 25, 2012)

And one more thing to loving pit. If you want to know these dogs you have to take everything u read on the internet and forget it. Just as many lies out there as truths. U must consider everything u hear but test it before u take it as fact. As far a the way people come at you, dismiss it. Only concern yourself with what they consider as facts. Take everything in weigh it and learn from what u can proove.


----------



## storey (Aug 25, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> no, none of my dogs are APBT, they are all american bullys. They do not work either, a couple of them do weight pull lightly.They do flirt and spring pole and running { all of which I don't count as working}. They are active and in shape yes but working dogs no.


By work I meant weight pull. Some have excellent muscle tone that doesn't come from daily walks. I knew They were bullys. Because pits don't have Howells. I'm a pit fan but I must say your size bully Are very good looking dogs. Not toomuch on exotics but still like pockets and classics. I just want everyone to learn bout these dogs. Pita and bullies but its up to us to educate. Bullies Are a little different but I want to see pita Ger back to where they were 20 years ago. People need to know how important it is to know what there breeding. If not they're just muddying waters.


----------



## storey (Aug 25, 2012)

Also pit love there were some lines who shared traits. Like the Mays. Generally they were bigger dogs. That doesn't make all big dogs may. Or old family red nose generally were red with red noses toe nails and reddish eyes, but that doesn't mean every dog with those traits is an ofrn. If its full blooded there's probably several lines in her. Just love her. If she's pitbull she'll love u back. And your dog doesn't just necessaryly scream a certain line. I have my favorite lines but when the rubber meets the road a loyal dog is a loyal dog.


----------



## storey (Aug 25, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> Actually that person had been bere for awhile and knew.. all angel is pointing out (like we do a million times a day) is that you cant tell what the dog is.. many many breeds resemble each other.. it might look to you like an apbt but i can name a couple other breeds it resembles too.. this thread has been dead for awhile so no reason to start another debate


I agree with u 100% but I feel like teaching them Why bybing does is more benificial than saying your dogs a mutt. UT may be. It may not be. No way of knowing. We do however know that breeding this dog is not going to advance pits. That is the important part.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

LovingPit said:


> So from taking Jud out in the public, I have had several people try to guess what Jud is. And I don't mean breed; I mean spitting out bloodlines. Most commonly Boudreaux. I have no idea; *He is APBT but I don't know from what bloodline. I've also been told he looks game bred. I'm stumped. *
> *I know you wont know for sure unless you have a registered dog with a known pedigree.* I just want to know because I love Jud and he is exactly what I have been looking for in a APBT. I want my next dog to have the same structure as he does.
> 
> So, what do you think? I know the obvious like I will never know; but I guess my question more falls on: What bloodlines have lanky thin athletic looking APBTs?


You answered your own pointless idiotic question.

You don't have a damned Pit dog because you don't know what the hell your mutt is.. Not to mention you ain't sitting there testing that mutt, what the hell do you think the name given to the breed is based off of?

Furthermore, you ain't testing and using that dog in anything (i.e catch work) legal that can utilize given traits instilled of a proper Bulldog thus all your doing is stirring the pot because your pride and ignorance has left you blindsided like it appears many people around here that refuse to see anything except  up their ass.

Should start yourselves a new forum, pittiwitties.net, slogan can be "We wuv Pit Bulls. Promoting Bullshit. Increasing Tardism. Doing What Stupid Does."


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

LovingPit said:


> A Mixed dog, regardless if it looks almost like a pure bred dog; will not meet standards.


That's Really funny, because I know of American Bullies, American Bully/APBT Mutts, APBT/AST mutts and Heck, I even know of one Purebred AST, that have all been Registered as APBTs, Pointed or even TITLED.
(And before you ask, most of this was with the ADBA.)


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Are we allowed to cuss our nuts off again, or is this still a family oriented site? LOL


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

As far as i know we can cuss occasionally still, Dave changed it where we could but if they changed i haven't been told or seen anything.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow really SMH. Why even ask a quilestion of you think you know the answer? Come on now you can't seriously think that you can tell a dogs purity with out a ped? How rediculous. While yes, there can be dishonest people but why do you think they do DNA-P's, and PR's? Are you aware of how many bull breeds are out there? You have absolutely no clue where this dog came from so you can not say for sure what he is. He could be a mix of AmStaff and something else and have no APBT in him at all. You don't know. This dog could be a mix of two or three different bull breeds for all you know so saying he pure is just absolutely rediculous. The only way to determine breed purity is to look at the ped and break it down generation by generation. Unless you have papers to look at its nothing more than a guessing game, simple as that. Wether you "believe in it" or not, that's fact!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

KMdogs said:


> As far as i know we can cuss occasionally still, Dave changed it where we could but if they changed i haven't been told or seen anything.


cuss it up, just dont over-do-it or you'll get a reminder. no bans or point deductions will be given.....
be confident that the rules will not change, I hate f*ckin' change!
to the OP, be happy you "found" a great dog. dont make it what it is NOT! enjoy him and hope your future dog is as great as this one is


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

i have female that my friend gave to me she looks the part of a apbt but i didnt call her that until my neighbors neo mastiff , and his rednose broke thru the fence and attacked her, she laid to rest the rednose in 45 minutes and the mastiff ran back in his yard when she put her mouth on him, she had a fractured leg from the ordeal,after i got back from the vet hospital my neighbor ask when she am i breeding her cause is a game bitch, i told i dont kno her bloodline there she will never get bred,but she looks the part and she got game test by mistake. but ican pretty much say she is apure bred apbt but i will byb breed her just out of respect for a game bred apbt and those who keep the old lines pure


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

i meant i will not byb her


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

just cause she killed a dog does not make her pure bred. there are other breeds that have killed dogs and gotten into fights , if she was pure and you had proof or knew the lines you could go on about game testing , but just having a fight break out and her winning IMO does not make her a game bred dog as you have no idea how she was even bred or what is in there. She turned out to be the tougher dog that day between other Pets.


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

if u read i said i wont breed her cause im not sure , but she is game tested by mistake.i never said she was pure bred, wow


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

ppl r so quick to jump down someones throat on here , i been dealing wit some of the game bred dogs around since i was a kid u aint gotta school me i said her game was tested by mistake , im not ignorant she has no papers so how could i possibly if she is game bred, but she is game is the point i was making


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

and pure bred and game bred are two different things


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

actually being game wasn't tested against some random pets , so I don't see how you can even say she was game tested in any way seeing as she fought some random neighbors pets , she never fought anything game to begin with. I would just say she has DA and got in a fight, happens to alot of dogs.


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

she fought for her life and made it out on top i say thats game . im sure alot of ppl would agree, she didnt stop until was in front of her was demolished , i have a pug and a cat and she wont harm them , so just not DA , she had the will and drive to survive her ordeal. thats game . but u know everything right?


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

to go for 45 minutes is game in itself that other dog was game to fight the one that wasnt got out of there when it got to serious, like i said i been dealing with some of best game bred dogs around since i was 11 i was fortunate enough to have a very experienced dogman take under his wing when i was that young, i been to ppls yards and hand picked some very good dogs most dogmen only dream of the yards i been to im 31 now so thats 20 years under my belt . so wat u sellin is irrelevant , i kno a good dog when i c one . open ya ears and not ya mouth so much i probably could learn u on a few things.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

dmack102 said:


> to go for 45 minutes is game in itself that other dog was game to fight the one that wasnt got out of there when it got to serious, like i said i been dealing with some of best game bred dogs around since i was 11 i was fortunate enough to have a very experienced dogman take under his wing when i was that young, i been to ppls yards and hand picked some very good dogs most dogmen only dream of the yards i been to im 31 now so thats 20 years under my belt . so wat u sellin is irrelevant , i kno a good dog when i c one . open ya ears and not ya mouth so much i probably could learn u on a few things.


What the hell are you talking about? Because of one yard scrap you believe that is a sufficient case of proving stock? One scrap ain't proving  other than you needing to control your yard better.

In the era of legals, more often than not a prospect was rolled at least twice, if not three to four times before even stepping foot in a held match.. Because betting was in fact a bi-product of conducting such, you ain't gonna bet on a once over rolled dog.. Easy way to break and dog, easy way to lose money and easier way to wind up with a dead dog..

Your dog taking on a cur, ha yeah thats some real funny .. Cur will fight for its life if the threat is great, animal instinct in raw form.. Doesn't prove anything more or less.

Mastiff game test? Majority of Mastiffs don't have the wind or physical ability to even be remotely considered as testing a Bulldog.. Hell, modern stock is shit anyway unless you get lucky and find traditional stock Bandog worthy of such strengths and functions.. Even then its not comparable unless somethin' REAL special.. NOT a test and pathetic as HELL you or your neighbor would allow it to continue for 45 minutes.. Stupid is as stupid does..

Prime example of why the sport was deemed a federal offense in this country, example of why BSL makes sense to sheep and why these animals are banned in other countries.

Quit trying to be a "dogmen" because i see right through your BS, go back to impressing the lesser IQ.. Actually don't, do the one decent thing you could possibly do and re-home any animal you feed and quit believing in your on ego horse shit.


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

man yall are something else on here is will to survive not game . my dog never stopped she had will and drive dip shyt i never she was champion quality but im sure she would try im around her everyday she is no joke , it aint my fault she got jumped by 2 dogs , tryna be funny if u wanna come to my spot and c if she game or not , u ever read the story the little yellow dog by richard stratton well that dog didnt have a lineage and he made grand grand champion, dont hop on here tryna get brownie points by shytin on me ,if u dont like wat believe about my dog u can shove it up your you kno wat, i kno my dogs , so thats wat genuinely believe about its not just that scrap but everything about screams game , if u wanna take a vacation to maryland and find out , ill get the grill started if not keep your disrespectful post to yourself i been around enough dogs to kno wat i kno. pompus jackass.


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

and it was two dogs genius a mastiff and a female pit.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

3 dogs for all i give a .. Ain't how you roll and ain't how you test or prove anything except IQ.

For someone who is 31, you type like a 14 year old. No one smart enough feeding what you speak comes on a public form posting about how they are feeding a game dog...OR let a yard scrap continue for 45 minutes without intervention.. Plain stupid, of course when i follow the bread crumbs to the field of green that is all i see. Crayola Mountain just turned into Mt. Crayola.


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

u freakin retard is that all u do is try and bash ppl on here get a life prick , forget the dogs if ever meet u i will mop the floor wit ya face , you dont kno me. or anything about me . im game pussy im done speakin wit freakin pc gangsters. thats all you r if u seen me comin u would probably shyt yourself dyck face


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i know he's banned know but i gotta point out ... in case someone else comes along.



dmack102 said:


> if u read i said i wont breed her cause im not sure , but she is game tested by mistake.*i never said she was pure bred*, wow


actually yes... u did.



dmack102 said:


> i have female that my friend gave to me she looks the part of a apbt but i didnt call her that until my neighbors neo mastiff , and his rednose broke thru the fence and attacked her, she laid to rest the rednose in 45 minutes and the mastiff ran back in his yard when she put her mouth on him, she had a fractured leg from the ordeal,after i got back from the vet hospital my neighbor ask when she am i breeding her cause is a game bitch, i told i dont kno her bloodline there she will never get bred,but she looks the part and she got game test by mistake. but *i can pretty much say she is apure bred apbt* but i will byb breed her just out of respect for a game bred apbt and those who keep the old lines pure


But, ur dog goin up against a red nose cur and mastiff cur means nothing. it would be like a UFC fighter against two kids on the high school wrestling team... damn right he'll fight one off and kill the other, its easy. that is of course if ur dog truly is what ur claiming.

and u also know that someone has ran out of argument when the insults start flyin. lol



dmack102 said:


> u freakin retard is that all u do is try and bash ppl on here get a life prick , forget the dogs if ever meet u i will mop the floor wit ya face , you dont kno me. or anything about me . im game pussy im done speakin wit freakin pc gangsters. thats all you r if u seen me comin u would probably shyt yourself dyck face


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dmack102 said:


> if u read i said i wont breed her cause im not sure , but she is game tested by mistake.i never said she was pure bred, wow


No shes not game tested. I have a bitch that has tore through several other dogs ( accidentally of course) she's also a Jaun Gotti granddaughter. Which means shes nothing close to gamebred and still badass. Just becasue your dog wins doesn't make it a game dog. You had no proper matching, no test in the other dog to even know the quality of what your dog beat. Your dog is nothing more than any other dog that's gotten into a dog fight.

How the hell did the fight go on for 45 mins? Doesn't sound like and accident at all to me.

Well shit I didn't see he was banned lmao.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> No shes not game tested. I have a bitch that has tore through several other dogs ( accidentally of course) she's also a Jaun Gotti granddaughter. Which means shes nothing close to gamebred and still badass. Just becasue your dog wins doesn't make it a game dog. You had no proper matching, no test in the other dog to even know the quality of what your dog beat. Your dog is nothing more than any other dog that's gotten into a dog fight.
> 
> How the hell did the fight go on for 45 mins? Doesn't sound like and accident at all to me.
> 
> Well shit I didn't see he was banned lmao.


Only temporarily. I am sure he is chomping at the bit to come back and spew more insults and ignorance


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO , KM I have to spread some rep apparently but you deserved it for these posts. Guy is a clown and to me 45 minutes is not an accident, WTH was the neighbor doing just watching??? Hope big brother is watching this one and pays this idiot a visit before he "tests" her again.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

OMG i am sorry but if your neighbor is going to stand there and let dogs fight for 45 min and then TELL you all these details, and then want a pup from her...and then the cops supposedly asked if you wanted to I file a report/charge them? It makes no sense at all. This all sounds completely deliberate.

It would not surprise me if you were indeed present at this ordeal... :/


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> No shes not game tested. I have a bitch that has tore through several other dogs ( accidentally of course) she's also a Jaun Gotti granddaughter. Which means shes nothing close to gamebred and still badass. Just becasue your dog wins doesn't make it a game dog. You had no proper matching, no test in the other dog to even know the quality of what your dog beat. Your dog is nothing more than any other dog that's gotten into a dog fight.
> 
> How the hell did the fight go on for 45 mins? Doesn't sound like and accident at all to me.
> 
> Well shit I didn't see he was banned lmao.


Pfft I dunno what you're talking about. Tika was the most bad ass game bred bitch I've ever owned! Lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

dmack102 said:


> i have female that my friend gave to me she looks the part of a apbt but i didnt call her that until my neighbors neo mastiff , and his rednose broke thru the fence and attacked her, she laid to rest the rednose in 45 minutes and the mastiff ran back in his yard when she put her mouth on him, she had a fractured leg from the ordeal,after i got back from the vet hospital my neighbor ask when she am i breeding her cause is a game bitch, i told i dont kno her bloodline there she will never get bred,but she looks the part and she got game test by mistake. but ican pretty much say she is apure bred apbt but i will byb breed her just out of respect for a game bred apbt and those who keep the old lines pure


WOW what an ass hat! First off you are an ass for watching your dog fight for 45 mins.
Second if you know anything about dogs of the past, they were not fought against curs then called Game dog if they were the victor. They were fought against dogs of worth. There is CH Trouble who is a CH but many feel he really wasn't since the quality of the dogs he was up against were thought to be inferior.

So basically there was a fight in your back yard of 3 curs and one came out on top, nothing to be proud of, no game dog was made that night, all that happened is "accidentally" a dog fight happened and you just sat back and watched...... Sounds like you're a wannabe fighter and I think you just sat back and let it happen. I really hope some way you get in trouble for this. You do know you can be located with the info you provided right? Basically you admitted to fighting your dog but are trying to say it was an accident. Accidents don't last 45 mins.



American_Pit13 said:


> No shes not game tested. I have a bitch that has tore through several other dogs ( accidentally of course) she's also a Jaun Gotti granddaughter. Which means shes nothing close to gamebred and still badass. Just becasue your dog wins doesn't make it a game dog. You had no proper matching, no test in the other dog to even know the quality of what your dog beat. Your dog is nothing more than any other dog that's gotten into a dog fight.
> 
> How the hell did the fight go on for 45 mins? Doesn't sound like and accident at all to me.
> 
> Well shit I didn't see he was banned lmao.


I think it was only for a week so he'll be back


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

dmack102 said:


> u freakin retard is that all u do is try and bash ppl on here get a life prick , forget the dogs if ever meet u i will mop the floor wit ya face , you dont kno me. or anything about me . im game pussy im done speakin wit freakin pc gangsters. thats all you r if u seen me comin u would probably shyt yourself dyck face


Hahahahahah what a loser! Way to get gangster over the Internet big man. Relax it's a forum and maybe you shouldn't fight your dogs!!!! Ass!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> WOW what an ass hat! First off you are an ass for watching your dog fight for 45 mins.
> Second if you know anything about dogs of the past, they were not fought against curs then called Game dog if they were the victor. They were fought against dogs of worth. There is *CH Trouble* (I hope I got that right, it's TNT dogs) who is a CH but many feel he really wasn't since the quality of the dogs he was up against were thought to be inferior. I think I got the dog name wrong..... someone help me out!
> 
> So basically there was a fight in your back yard of 3 curs and one came out on top, nothing to be proud of, no game dog was made that night, all that happened is "accidentally" a dog fight happened and you just sat back and watched...... Sounds like you're a wannabe fighter and I think you just sat back and let it happen. I really hope some way you get in trouble for this. You do know you can be located with the info you provided right? Basically you admitted to fighting your dog but are trying to say it was an accident. Accidents don't last 45 mins.
> ...


Its Trouble not Timex  LOL Timex is the only dog she has left from her old blood. Akiliya was supposed to go back into him but I changed my mind to tight. As he is a half double bred brother of Buckshot.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh thanks!! I knew it started with a T so I changed it. I know she still has Timex and I don't want ppl to think he was matched, you know!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

:


performanceknls said:


> Oh thanks!! I knew it started with a T so I changed it. I know she still has Timex and I don't want ppl to think he was matched, you know!


:thumbsup:yep know what ya mean.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG wtf?? 45 mins is no accident. I'm a small girl and I can break up a yard scrap way faster than that. You let the dogs fight and you know it. You wanted to see how "game" you think the dog is didn't you. That's so messed up. What a tool!! There is no excuses for an accidental fight to last almost an hour. I call bullshit!!!!!!!


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

kg420 said:


> OMG wtf?? 45 mins is no accident. I'm a small girl and I can break up a yard scrap way faster than that. You let the dogs fight and you know it. You wanted to see how "game" you think the dog is didn't you. That's so messed up. What a tool!! There is no excuses for an accidental fight to last almost an hour. I call bullshit!!!!!!!


Agreed!!

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

